
The Syntax and Semantics of Quantitative Type Theory - mpweiher
http://bentnib.org/quantitative-type-theory.html
======
chalst
There's a discussion of this paper at LtU - [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5453](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5453) \- which Bob
Atkey, the author, is following.

